# Brûle la gomme pas ton âme !



## 1clGizmo

Bonjour,
Qui pourrez pourrait m'aider à traduire 2 petites phrases en espagnol ?

Motard pour la Vie ! (Hilo dividido, dejo esta frase por el contexto que aporta. Martine (Mod).


* *Brûle la gomme, pas ton âme !*

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour.

Je crois que brûler la gomme correspond à *quemar rueda*


> Quemar rueda
> Frenando con el freno delantero acelerar dejando que la rueda trasera patine contra el asfalto hasta que comience a echar humo y a desintegrarse. Suele salir por una pasta.
> Source : http://acdm.es/diccionario-motero-tema2672.html


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## maxdosto

Je n'ai jamais entendu ce dicton en espagnol. Cependant, je pense qu'une traduction possible serait :

"Quema las llantas, no tu vida!"

Une petite réference : http://es.wikihow.com/quemar-llanta


----------



## Gévy

Hola Maxdosto:

Me parece que si pasas por las llantas, pensaremos todos en un coche, no en una moto. Y lo importante es que pertenece esta máxima al mundo de los moteros y los identifica. 

Solo mi opinión. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## maxdosto

Gévy said:


> Hola Maxdosto:
> 
> Me parece que si pasas por las llantas, pensaremos todos en un coche, no en una moto. Y lo importante es que pertenece esta máxima al mundo de los moteros y los identifica.
> 
> Solo mi opinión.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy




Hola Gévy,

Tienes razon, "quemar llantas" refleja mejor el efecto en los coches que en las motos.

Max.


----------



## 1clGizmo

Je n'arrive pas à suivre exactement toutes vos discutions discussions en espagnol  mais je retiens donc "*Quema las llantas, no tu vida !*"

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


 Pour info, il est question d'une petite phrase tirée d'un film de motard  !!


----------



## anatb

Hola,

Aquí en España se dice "quemar rueda", tanto para coche como para motos. La llanta es la parte metálica, no la tocas.

Slds


----------



## 1clGizmo

Une autre personne ma m'a dit sur une autre page "*Quema llanta, no tu alma !*"

Encore merci pour votre aide à tousse tous !


----------



## anatb

Hola de nuevo Gizmo,

Como te comentaba, la llanta es la parte metática de la rueda, sobre la que se asienta el neumático. Desde mi punto de vista no tiene sentido "quemar llanta". Quizás la expresión varía según la región, pero donde yo vivo se dice "quemar rueda". De eso estoy segura pq yo también tengo moto, aunque no voy "quemando rueda" por ahí . Soy más formalita 

Slds,


----------



## 1clGizmo

Merci mes mais je ne comprends pas toutes vos explications en espagnol !!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Je t'explique de quoi on discute : "Llantas" sont les jantes, et on a tendance à les associer aux voitures, pas aux motos. 

L'expression proposée par maxdosto ne nous semble donc pas idéale.

Par contre l'expression "quemar rueda" est habituelle pour les motos, ce que confirme anatb qui a une moto et qui s'y connaît. 

De plus, quand tu demandes de l'aide précise le pays pour lequel tu veux traduire, l'espagnol d'Espagne ou du Chili, ou du Pérou, ou d'Argentine, de Colombie.... Chacun a ses propres expressions. 

Bisous,

Gévy

 On dit : Merci  à tous. Ne nous souhaite quand même pas de tousser  (tousse est la conjugaison de tousser !)


----------



## anatb

Ohhh, Désolée Gizmo!! 

Merci Gévy


----------



## 1clGizmo

Ah ok !! Je parle bien d'espagnol "Espagne"

La traduction exacte serait donc si j'ai bien tout compris :

*Quemar rueda, no tu alma !

*Rueda = roue
sur les dictionnaires je trouve goma pour gomme (mais la gomme pour effacer) il n'y à a rien pour la gomme de la roue ?

Encore merci pour votre aide qui est vraiment super !!


----------



## Gévy

rebonjour,

En espagnol pour parler du caoutchouc des pneus on peut employer aussi le mot "goma". Mais cela ne veut pas dire que l'on emploierait la même métaphore qu'en français. Le français n'est pas le moule des autres langues, accepte les différences. À chacun ses expressions et son style. On essaie de te donner l'équivalent, ce que dirait un motard d'ici et pas une expression littérale, mot pour mot, que personne ne comprendrait, car inconnue au bataillon ou mal interprétée ("la goma", est aussi le préservatif... ) .

Attention "quemar" est l'infinitif. À toi de le mettre à l'impératif, comme te le met Max.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## 1clGizmo

lol J'ai bien entendu toutes tes explications Gévy !!

Tu est es vraiment super !

*¡ Motero de por vida !
ou¡ Motero para siempre !
​**¡ Quemar rueda, no tu Alma !​*


----------



## Gévy

1clGizmo said:


> l*¡ Quemar rueda, no tu Alma !​*


¡*Quema* rueda, no tu alma!

Attention aussi à la ponctuation : en espagnol il n'y a pas d'espace entre le point d'exclamation d'ouverture ou de fermeture et la phrase qu'il ponctue.

Bisous


----------



## 1clGizmo

Ok chef 

Je suis un peu rouillez rouillé mais dernier cours d'espagnol remonte à très loin !


----------



## 1clGizmo

Voici un petit montage vidéo où l’on entend la phrase en question (en ESPAGNOL et en FRANCAIS) Quemar rueda, no tu Alma  -  Brûle la gomme, pas ton Âme
 
**** Los enlaces hacia YT no están permitidod. Martine (Mod...)

D’après vous c’est toujours bon ?
Encore merci pour votre aide !!


----------



## araceli

En el video se escucha:  Quema la rueda, no tu alma.


----------



## 1clGizmo

araceli said:


> En el video se escucha:  Quema la rueda, no tu alma.



Uno mil gracias a ti "araceli" para la corrección de mi frase


----------

